# I'm so stressed and need to vent!!



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been trying to file bankrupcy chapter 7 for a long long time. I'm doing this alone since my Husband is working in another state 800 miles from me. We lost our house and almost everyhting we have. We have already paid the lawyer in full a long time ago. Every time I tried to file there is always soemthing else that needs to be done or somthing to wait for. The bankrupcy is what is keeping me from being able to move where my H is. We have so much bad debt that no one will look at us for renting a house.

So this morning I call to try to make an appt to try to file chapter 7 again and they tell me they can't find my file, did I pay my payments? I said I paid in full already and I've tried to file many times. Then they say I need to fill out anew packet, I say nothing has changed and my Husband is working in AZ so its just me here trying to do all this. They say they will call me back later.

I have no faith that they will call back with a solution. My stress and anxeity is so high because of this bankrupcy atty. I just want to get on with my life and not be stresed. I feel so helpless. I had to get on medication just to deal with all this stress.

My Husband is at work right now so I can't talk to him about it. I am hoping that he will call the atty and help deal with them cause they just push me around.


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

Call the local bar association and file a grievance.
http://www.cobar.org/index.cfm/ID/21644/dpwfp/In-Case-of-Dispute/
If you are unable to come to an agreement with your Colorado attorney or have a complaint about a Colorado attorney or judge or magistrate:

Colorado Supreme Court Office of Attorney Regulation Counsel
Call (303) 866-6410 or 1(877) 888-1370 to have your complaints against a Colorado lawyer considered and investigated.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

pb76no said:


> Call the local bar association and file a grievance.
> Info for the public, In Case of Dispute
> If you are unable to come to an agreement with your Colorado attorney or have a complaint about a Colorado attorney or judge or magistrate:
> 
> ...


You may want to call your attorney first and tell him you will be calling those agencies if this isn't resolved immediately.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Chris Taylor said:


> You may want to call your attorney first and tell him you will be calling those agencies if this isn't resolved immediately.


Bingo...Turn the screws on him for a change....When my son divorced the lawyer wanted $1500 to file a paper to give her a share of his 401K...I found the form online, downloaded it for $39 and my wife filed it with the clerk of the court...Done deal....The don't want to represent people they want to restrict their access to the courts so you have to pay them for everything.....They set up the system to line their pockets....

good luck
the woodchuck


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal (Apr 6, 2013)

Dearest, that is a part of filing bankrupcy and settling (credit card) debts. Now that you're dealing with the consequences you now know better about handing your finances wisely. I hope you get through this so you can have a new start (a better one!) We all need to learn sometimes.


----------

